# How much salt will a 72" low profile skidsteer bucket hold?



## CK82

I am selling some salt to a friend tomorrow. I'm trying to find out how much salt a 72" low profile skidsteer bucket will hold (Level bucket)? I believe it is around 1200lbs. but I am not certain. Please help!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## snow game

I would "guestimate" it at 3/4 of a yard.


----------



## cretebaby

snow game;732187 said:


> I would "guestimate" it at 3/4 of a yard.


It would be a lot closer to a 1/2 yard

Just put one scoop in your buyers truck and go with him and weight it


----------



## Bruce'sEx

measure the bucket up and run the volume numbers?
no label on the back giving the cubic measurement?


----------



## howesyouryard

I would say 1/2 yard too. But If you are guessing 1200lbs that is closer to 1 yard. 1 Yard is approx 1400lbs.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

On the back of a 72" Cat bucket it says .52yrd


----------



## ford550

Our 72" cat bucket holds 1200lbs plus or minus. I have weighed it.


----------



## CK82

I filled it (20) five gallon buckets of salt. Which hold approximately 45lbs. The bucket was pretty much level at the time but it would be easy to add another 200lbs. with out really noticing the difference. So it holds between 1000-1200lbs. Thanks for the help guys, appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## nhpatriot

my 84" bucket level = 20.8cu.ft. , heaped it's a yard. Yard to of sand is generally 1.25 ton ish


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

nhpatriot;734061 said:


> my 84" bucket level = 20.8cu.ft. , heaped it's a yard. Yard to of sand is generally 1.25 ton ish


Why post something that isn't at all relevant? Question was 72" bucket and SALT.


----------



## JGraham

John Deere says .78 yards on my 72"


----------



## cretebaby

JGraham;744970 said:


> John Deere says .78 yards on my 72"


must not be a lo pro then


----------



## nhpatriot

trying to be helpful, apparently I was not, I just saw that it said SALT not SAND, my mistake. Giving a precise measurement of a bucket size is helpful, if it is a dividable amount.


----------



## nhpatriot

blah blah blah sorry for wasting your time NICHOLS. Read onto another post.


----------

